

Hugo Chavez Hires 200 People to Manage His Twitter Account - wherespaul
http://mashable.com/2010/05/08/chavez-popular-twitter/

======
steve19
Chavez likes talking in hyperbole. 200 people probably equates to a junior
staffer spending a few hours a day managing his account.

------
jimfl
Why would you ever need more than 140 people to manage a Twitter account?

------
wslh
Populism 2.0

Waiting for the semantic one.

------
cryptical
Ah, socialism.

------
ilkhd2
Hugo is interesting person. Totally unclear where exatcly he is: on the left
or on the right. I have impression that he has nothing to do with socialism,
yet interesting to watch them anyway.

